# Best Calcium/Vit. D Supplement for IBS-A



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might try a Calcium Citrate based supplement as those are reportedly a bit less constipating.Example Brand: http://citracal.com/The other usual option is to try a Cal-Mag supplement that has 2 parts calcium to 1 part magnesium. Magnesium tends to loosen the stools and a Cal-Mag supplement can also be used for bone health.Example Brand: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=Cal+Mag&hl=en&prmd=ivns&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=11222419359101842312&sa=X&ei=0nDNTa6kDeL10gGklrntDQ&ved=0CNQBEPMCMAg&biw=1236&bih=690#


----------



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

bones said:


> I'll try Citracal Plus with Magnesium and see how that goes.Thanks.


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

Hi ,I have a similar issue taking vitamin D and calcium .Did citracal or any other medicine help?


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I take a Calcium/D supplement that I get at Sams club. It is a liquid gelcap. I try and take all of my supplements in powdered or liquid form. I suspect that I don't break down and absorb the hard, chalky ones. I can't really tell a difference as far as the effect on my digestion though I've been taking it for quite some time.


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

AIRPLANE said:


> I take a Calcium/D supplement that I get at Sams club. It is a liquid gelcap. I try and take all of my supplements in powdered or liquid form. I suspect that I don't break down and absorb the hard, chalky ones. I can't really tell a difference as far as the effect on my digestion though I've been taking it for quite some time.


I had tried taking Liquid Vitamin D in the past but I didnot go well with it.May I know what specific brand you are taking?


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Sarah,Sorry, I haven't checked this forum for awhile. The brand I've been taking is the store's own brand at Sams Club. They call their products 'Members Mark'. It is Calcium 600mg Liquid Gels with vitamin D3. When I finish my current bottle I have a couple bottles by Schiff that are also gelcaps. I do know that calcium can be constipating but in my case, I can swing from loose to more difficult to pass movements so it's hard for me to always eat or take supplements and know what effect they will have on any given day. Although I didn't know calcium was known to cause gas until I read it somewhere a few days ago.Sams Club is part of Walmart so don't think you could get their products outside of the USA. It's a warehouse store where you pay to be a member to shop there.


----------



## sarah77 (May 3, 2010)

thanks for your Reply..


----------

